# Unser Schwimteich im Bau



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Wir 46 und 42J. haben in den letzten Wochen unseren kleinen Tümpel in einen Schwimmteich verwandelt. Den kleinen Teich inkl. Bachlauf hatten wir schon 10 Jahre. Aber es war nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Also beschlossen wir unseren kompletten Garten auf der Südseite in einen Schwimmteich zu verwandeln.
Da unsere Aushubfirma sehr viel zu tun hatte konnten wir erst am 01.09. anfangen. Unser Grundstück hatte einen Höhenunterschied zwischen Terrasse und Radweg von ca. 80 cm. Da wir den Teich gerne auf Terrassenhöhe haben wollten musste zum Radweg hin ziemlich aufgeschüttet werden. Material hatten wir ja genug. Die Planung haben wir zusammen mit Naturagart gemacht und auch da das Material gekauft. Vermörtelt haben wir den Teich mit insgesamt ca. 14 Tonnen an Sand und Trasszement. Da wir den kompletten Beton eingefärbt haben kamen insgesamt noch ca. 200Kg an Farbe (gelb und weiß) dazu. Angemischt haben wir den Beton mit einer extra dafür gekauften alten Lescha Betonmaschine (46 Jahre alt). Aktuell machen wir gerade Winterpause. Den Filterteich und die Pflanzen und Randgestaltung machen wir dann im nächsten Jahr. Anbei Bilder über das ganzen Vorhaben.

Gruß

arthur.s


----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)

Weitere Bilder.


----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)




----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)




----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)




----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)




----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)

So Wasser ist drin. Habe mich ganz schon verschätzt. Sind nur ca. 80.000. Wenn die Quelle fertig ist wird der Wasserstand noch ca. 7 cm höher. Dann sollten es kanpp 90.000 Liter sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Dez. 2015)

Schöner Teich und eine Menge Arbeit.
Viele Euer Bilder hätten auch von meinem Teichbau sein können- insb. die Terrassen im Teich mit den Stäben für die Höhen.

Schade- hättest Du mal vor Baubeginn Dich hier gemeldet.
Die eine oder andere Idee...hätten hier einige noch gehabt.

Verkauft Naturagart mit 30 Jahren Erfahrung immernoch ihre Saugfallen mit den Alumiumrahmen??
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...inter/19749-hat-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer
Oder wurde da auf Edelstahl oder Kunststoff geändert??

Zwei 100mm Schläuche auf 50mm reduziert in die ZST- Kiste mit 50mm Schiebern? und dann mit 1x 100mm Flansch in den Filterteich?
Was kommt am Ende des Filteiches an Technik?
Pumpsammler NG mit teurer 12V- Pumpe im Wasser??

Habt ihr in einer Schicht vermörtelt??
Ich pers. war verm. im NG Forum der erste, der in zwei Schichten vermörtelt hat. Es ist sehr entspannter, weil man die erste Schicht ohne Farbe mit Ansätzen in Ruhe aufbringt und dann die zweite Schicht - fast- in einem Guss bauen kann. Spart Nerven und Eisenoxyd, das ja teilweise mit Teichaufkleber nicht billig ist..

Das Eisenoxyd 200kg von NG gekauft oder Apoldaer Handelskontor oder??

Ein schöner Teich- ich pers. hätte in den Ecken noch ein paar Pflanzecken mit Steinen auf den Stufen gebaut- so war mir das Becken zu kahl.
Aber das kann man ja immer nachrüsten.

Filterteich auch vermörtelt oder Vließ unter dem Pflanzsubstrat/ Lehmsand??

Viel Spaß beim Baden
obwohl es ja nicht soo kalt ist


----------



## arthur.s (21. Dez. 2015)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schöner Teich und eine Menge Arbeit.
> Viele Euer Bilder hätten auch von meinem Teichbau sein können- insb. die Terrassen im Teich mit den Stäben für die Höhen.
> 
> Schade- hättest Du mal vor Baubeginn Dich hier gemeldet.
> ...



Obwohl der Nachbar seit einiger Zeit immer wieder sagte, dass er bald mal zum baden kommen möchte und wir mal Gas geben sollen, nahm er unser gestriges Angebot nicht an.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Dez. 2015)

Hast du auch gut gespühlt, den Kalk abgewaschen und PH Wert gemessen, sonst fangen die Sedimentfallen an sich aufzulösen.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Dez. 2015)

Das spülen hilft nichts.
Der ph Wert in betonierten Teichen ist naturgemäß meist etwas höher als in Teichen ohne Beton.

Und die begonnene Korrosion von Alu unter Wasser endet nie....zumindest nicht, solange noch ALU da ist.
Spezielle Alulegierungen oder Eloxal sind ggf. widerstandsfähiger....
Zumindest ist das Wiki zu entnehmen- und auch die Formeln mit der Bildung der Oxydschicht. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium

Deswegen war ja oben meine Frage, ob Naturagart inzwischen etwas geändert hat und die Rahmen aus Kunststoff oder Edelstahlprofilen jetzt herstellt.

Eingefrorene Wasserstoff-Blubberblasen in Form der Sedinmentfallen im Eis zeugen davon, dass die Aluminiumrahmen noch vorhanden sind....
Bei mir korrodieren die im Wasser liegenden Griffe der Zugschieber auch fleißig vor sich hin.
Bei anderen sind Aluringe von FLanschanschlüssen im Teich weggegammelt.

Es kommt ja auch immer auf die jeweilige Alulegierung an.

Ich muss mich beim Arthur schon entschuldigen:
Ihr habt einen Klasse Teich gebaut! Nehmt kritische Anmerkungen oder Fragen Euch bitte nicht so zu Herzen! Es meint hier keiner böse oder oberlehrerhaft. Sind ja alle nett hier!!

Nebenbei kann ich Euch wenigstens noch beim Pflanzen ein wenig Erfahrungen mitteilen:
NG Filterteichsortimente funktionieren...
Es wird nicht alles anwachsen oder bleiben. 

Ich pers. würde- auf Grund einiger Anmerkungen hier im Forum- nur noch einheimische Pflanzenarten einsetzen....
Manche Händler sehen das anders.
Ich pers. bin da etwas kritischer zum "Einschleppen" und Verbreiten nicht einheimischer Pflanzen geworden...

Viel Spaß beim Schlittschuhlaufen.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Dez. 2015)

Schlecht und ergreifend: ein Hammer-Teil!!!

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## arthur.s (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo ThorsteC

Du musst dich für nichts entschuldigen. Zumindest ich wüsste nicht wofür. Übrigens die Pumpe ist nur mal so schnell angeschlossen worden um zu sehen wie sich die Wasserhöhe im Filterteich verhält. Wenn die Pumpe läuft sinkt der Wasserspiegel um 4 cm. Gespült haben wir den Beton gefühlt 20 mal in 6 Wochen. Zwischendurch hat auch die Natur mit Regen ein paar mal nachgeholfen.
Die Wasserwerte habe ich heute gemessen. Laut den Teststäbchen haben wir folgende Werte.

pH: 7,2
KH: 14
GH:14-17
Nitrat:0
Nitrit:0
Sichttiefe: 1,35 m (Grund)
Temp:8°


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Das sind gute Werte! Für Teichfische zumindest. Gut gepuffert und guter PH-Wert. Sofern er stabil ist.


----------



## arthur.s (13. Juni 2016)

So, nun sind einige Tage seit meinem letzten Post vergangen. In dieser Zeit hat sich einiges getan. War eine Menge Arbeit, aber jetzt kann man den Teich und das Umfeld schon ganz gut anschauen.Die Folie am Ufergraben können wir noch nicht abschneiden da es bei uns seit einigen Tgaen immer wieder stark regnet und wir dabei im Hummussumpf stecken bleiben würden. Fehlt jetzt noch der Boden vor dem Grill und eine (kleine) Steinmauer am Grill und zum Nachbar.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juni 2016)

Hi Arthur,
sehr schöner Teich!! Glückwunsch!
War der Wasserwechsel notwendig geworden? Oder war die erste Füllung nur ein Winterschutz?
Bin gespannt auf eure weitere Entwicklung.
Michael


----------



## arthur.s (13. Juni 2016)

Das Wasser haben wir mal vor dem Winter testweise eingefüllt um unsere Bausünden (gab nicht viele) zu sehen. Zum Weiterbauen haben wir das Wasser Mitte März wieder abgepumpt. Das war so geplant.

Gruß

Arthur


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus!
Jetzt musst Du uns bitte noch die Filtertechnik erklären....
Einige haben da im NG-System Probleme mit der Saugkraft der Skimmer an der ZST....

Du hast doch einen Pool-Skimmer am Rand?
Die schwarze Filterkiste sieht so aus wie Oase?
Macht die letzte Stufe unten noch als Sicherheitsstufe Sinn oder stört diese?


----------



## arthur.s (14. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Jetzt musst Du uns bitte noch die Filtertechnik erklären....
> 
> Einige haben da im NG-System Probleme mit der Saugkraft der Skimmer an der ZST.... Bei uns funktionieren die Skimmer tadellos. Auch die beiden Sedimentfallen verrichten ihren Dienst. Zum Filtergraben kann ich noch nichts sagen. Den haben wir erst vor 10 Tagen mit einem Sortiment von NaturaGart bepflanzt. Bis heute sind alle Pflanzen noch wohlauf. Da die alte Pumpe (230V/190W) noch mächtig Wasser födert verwenden wir diese aktuell weiter. Vor dem Schwimmen wird diese 2 pol. abgeschaltet. Diese betreiben wir über eine kleine PV-Anlage mit 500W peak, so dass sich die Strombezugskosten sehr in Grenzen halten.
> ...


----------



## arthur.s (23. Juni 2016)

Die meiste Arbeit ist getan. Haben noch eine kleine Mauer hochgezogen und das drum herum etwas ansehlicher gemacht. Fehlt nur noch der Boden vor dem Grill. Den werden wir in Betonstempeltechnik machen. Mal sehen ob das was wird. Übrigens baden im eigen Teich ist einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## Rhabanus (23. Juni 2016)

Das türkisfarbene Wasser mit dem sandfarbenen Ufer sieht wirklich hammer aus!!
Wünsche euch, dass das lange so bleibt - bzw. sich nach der (nicht-zu-vermeidenden) Algenblüte langfristig wieder so einstellt.....


----------



## arthur.s (23. Juni 2016)

Nach genau 2 Wochen ist noch nichts zu sehen. Hoffe das bleibt sehr lange so. Das Wasser ist schon ziemlich warm (23°). Setze dann auch ab und zu mal den Pondovac ein.


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Arthur, 

da würde sogar ich, als Wasserscheue, Baden gehen.


----------



## arthur.s (28. Juli 2016)

Mittlerweile ist ein Monat vergangen. Das Wasser ist immer noch super klar. Lediglich ein leichter Belag (genauer kann ich es nicht benennen) tritt auf den wir durch intensives baden etwas aufwirbeln. Was mich wundert ist dass das Wasser so schnell so warm wird. Nach 2-3 Sonnentagen hat es so um die 26°.
Die Grillecke haben wir nun auch mit Polygonalplatten (gebraucht) erstellt. Ein kleiner Nebeneffekt. Dadurch endstand noch ein weiterer schöner Platz um eine Liege bzw. ein paar Stühle aufzstellen.
Bis auf 3-4 Pflanzen sind alle von Naturagart gelieferten Sortimente (und das waren sehr viele) sehr gut angewachsen. Fazit: Sehr zufrieden aber eine Mordsarbeit die wir im Voraus so nicht erwartet haben. Jetzt ist erstmal für die nächsten Wochen Schluss mit arbeiten. Im Spätherbst wollen wir noch einen anderen (was auch immer für einen) Filter ein/umbauen. Muss nur irgendwie in die vorhandene Kiste passen.

Den Rettungsring haben wir von Freunden zu unserer Seeeinweihungsparty bekommen. Hoffe er wird mal nicht gebraucht.


----------



## slavina (29. Juli 2016)

Traumhaft shön..... hätte ich auch gerne !!!!


----------



## anz111 (30. Juli 2016)

Schaut ja super aus! Gratuliere!
Ich hoffe, dass ist kein Nussbaum da am Teich. Die Blätter wären Gift fürs Teichwasser.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ist kein Nussbaum da am Teich. Die Blätter wären Gift fürs Teichwasser.


Warum?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (30. Juli 2016)

Oh ja, das interessiert mich auch! Ich habe haufenweise __ Hasel am Teich stehen …


----------



## anz111 (30. Juli 2016)

In Wallnussblätter ist Gerbsäure enthalten. Dies kann zur Verfärbung des Wassers führen....


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2016)

anz111 schrieb:


> Die Blätter wären Gift fürs Teichwasser.





anz111 schrieb:


> In Wallnussblätter ist Gerbsäure enthalten. Dies kann zur Verfärbung des Wassers führen....



  Genau die Antwort hab ich erwartet.
Was hat Gerbsäure denn mit Gift zu tun?
Weißt Du eigentlich, warum manche Leute Torftabletten oder Gerstenstroh ins Teichwasser werfen?
Weil die Gerbsäure gegen Algen hilft.


----------



## anz111 (30. Juli 2016)

Kann schon sein. Darf ja jeder machen wie er will .


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2016)

Ja, aber das Wort "Gift" sollte man nicht so leichtfertig (und falsch dazu) benutzen.


----------



## anz111 (31. Juli 2016)

Im Duden steht als Redewendung gebraucht:
Gift für etwas sein = für jemand etwas sehr schädlich sein.
Obs falsch ist wird ja dann die Zukunft zeigen. Die Weisheit stammt ja nicht von mir sondern aus der Literatur und von professionellen Teichbauern.
Und damit klink ich mich dann mal hier aus.

Schönen Tag noch.
Lg Oliver


----------



## Kathrinvdm (31. Juli 2016)

Auch hier gilt vermutlich: Die Dosis macht das Gift.


----------



## arthur.s (31. Juli 2016)

Ja das ist ein Nussbaum. Wir halten in etwas kürzer und schauen dass keine/nicht zu viele Blätter in den Teich fallen. Werden im Herbst vorsoglicher Weise ein Laubschutznetz installieren, da rundherum ziemlich viel Laub um diese Jahreszeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese es recht spät, das Real_Life zerrt an mir...

Nun, die Altvorderen des Teichbaus sagen sinngemäß: "Es weiteres No-Go für einen naturnahen Teich ist das Vorhandenseins eines Walnussbaumes. Es gibt zwei Lösungen. Entferne den Teich oder den Baum. Punktum."

Aus eigener Wahrnehmung bei eng bekannten Teichfreunden darf ich mich dieser Aussage definitiv anschließen.


----------



## Erin (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich kann nicht für den Teich sprechen, aber im Aqua benutze ich, neben Eichenblättern, Buchen- und Seemandelbaumblättern. Das Wasser trübt sich natürlich ( im doppelten Sinn) und meiner Erfahrung nach schadet das nicht im Mindesten, ganz im Gegenteil! Dazu gibt es zig Beiträge von Aquarianern, was anderes ist natürlich der Blatteintrag, das fressen bei mir die Garnelen und __ Schnecken, hier dürfte es dann Schmodder werden, aber das ist ja ganz normal.
Toller Teich, wirkt mit dem Gelb echt wie Ferien


----------



## arthur.s (11. Aug. 2016)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese es recht spät, das Real_Life zerrt an mir...
> 
> ...





Das ist leider nicht möglich/erlaubt denn der Baum wurde von der Gemeinde vor 20 Jahren ins Grundstück gepflanzt. Er ist auch in den offiziellen Plänen verzeichnet. Wenns nach uns ginge wäre der Baum schon längst weg. Wenn wir den einfach so entfernen würden kostet das eine saftige Strafe und gibt großen Ärger.


----------



## Goldini (11. Aug. 2016)

Wow, aufwändig aber toll!  Glückwunsch zu eurem schönen Teich!


----------

